# Arterial insufficiency with claudication code



## dlreynolds (May 25, 2011)

Arterial insufficiency: 447.1
and then
claudication separately? 443.9


I'm new to this Vascular coding.  Could anyone help me here?  I have so many codes that are used over and over again, I'd like to get them accurate from the get go.

Thanks very much for taking your time to respond.

Diana


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (May 25, 2011)

In this case I would say I would code both and I think you are right. As I understand Arterial Insufficiency is different from claudication so I would code both.


----------



## dadhich.girish (May 25, 2011)

I agree.


----------

